# Cube LTD Pro 2011 Probleme



## therealbadboy (28. April 2011)

Hi Leute, ich bin recht neu hier.

Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Cube LTD Pro 2011 gekauft und bin eigentlich damit zufrieden..

Ich habe nur ein paar kleine Mängel festgestellt und hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen.


1: Wenn ich vorne auf dem mittleren Zahnrad bin dann macht es bei jedem treten geräusche. Als wenn etwas schleifen würde. Die Kette läuft aber sauber im Umwerfer.

2: Habe ich ein klirrendes, metallisches Geräusch während der Fahrt an der vorderen Scheibenbremse. Dieses Geräusch ist nicht immer.. Meistens bei Lenkbewegungen..(ist etwas schwer zu beschreiben)

3: Zischt die Federgabel beim eintauchen.. Ist das normal?

Ich wäre echt froh, wenn man mir hier mit guten Ratschlägen diese "kleinen" Probleme abschaffen könnte..

Hier noch mal das Rad: http://www.cube.eu/hardtail/ltd-series/ltd-pro-black-anodized/


----------



## LittleBoomer (28. April 2011)

Hallo,

wenn Du es erst vor kurzem gekaufst hast würde ich doch mal den Händler fragen. Der kann Dir bestimmt am besten helfen.
Wäre auch besser als Ferndiagnosen bei doch geringer Information.
Ist die Erst-Inspektion, die es in der Regel für umme, gibt schon erfolgt ?


Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (28. April 2011)

Wäre da nicht der nächste Händler der Ansprechpartner ? Der würde dir schnell deine Probleme beheben.

-das erste wird eine Einstellungsfrage der Schaltung sein
-das zweite eine der Bremse

und das dritte müsste man halt vor Ort beurteilen.

Wenn eine Hayes Bremse verbaut ist - bitte an Cortina wenden. Das ist unser Bremsenpapst und kennt sich damit bestens aus. Auch mit Ferndiagnosen.


----------



## therealbadboy (28. April 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn Du es erst vor kurzem gekaufst hast würde ich doch mal den Händler fragen. Der kann Dir bestimmt am besten helfen.
> Wäre auch besser als Ferndiagnosen bei doch geringer Information.
> ...




Die Erstinspektion ist noch nicht erfolgt...Ist leider auch nicht Gratis... Aber egal.. Muss  ja gemacht werden.. Wegen der Schleifgeräusche der Schaltung war ich schon da.. Die haben in der Werkstatt die Schaltung nochmal eingestellt... Mehr geht da wohl nicht..

Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das dass normal ist...Habe mal im Netz gelesen, das wohl ganz viele dieses Problem auf dem mittleren Zahnkranz haben...



Wegen der Geräusche der Bremse haben sie die Bremsscheibe noch ein wenig nachgezogen, was aber auch nix gebracht hat.. Habe Shimano Bremsen..


----------



## Maddog4River (1. Mai 2011)

Hi.

Ich habe das LTD Pro 2010 und kann Dir nur sagen, dass auch bei meiner Scheibenbremse diese singenden Geräusche beim Einlenken auftreten.

Ein Cube-Erfahrener hat mir mal gesagt, dass das bei Scheibenbremsen generell vorkommen soll.

Nun mich stört es nicht weiter solange das Ding zuverlässig seinen Dienst tut 

Das Kettengeräusch kenn ich so jetzt nicht.
Dafür knarrt ein Pedal-Lager  :-(


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (1. Mai 2011)

das mit der Bremse könnte auch an der Verwindung der Gabel liegen... falls es hauptsächlich in Kurven schleift


----------



## therealbadboy (1. Mai 2011)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> das mit der Bremse könnte auch an der Verwindung der Gabel liegen... falls es hauptsächlich in Kurven schleift




das könnte sein.. würde es was helfen, wenn man stabilere Bremsscheiben kauft? wenn es überhaupt welche gibt?


----------



## straight76 (1. Mai 2011)

therealbadboy schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich bin recht neu hier.
> 
> Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Cube LTD Pro 2011 gekauft und bin eigentlich damit zufrieden..
> 
> ...




Hi,

habe genau das gleiche Bike und genau die gleichen "Probleme" festgestellt.

1. bei mir genau so. sobald ich aber von dem mitleren Kranz auf den größten oder den kleineren wechsel ist es weg. auf dem größten läuft es am saubersten und am ruhigsten.
habe mich auch schon gefragt ob das alleine ne einstellungssache ist ??

2. das erkläre ich mir mit Wind weis nicht genau wie ich es beschreiben soll aber das Geräusch habe ich bei etwas schnellerer Fahrt wenn ich z.b. dann slalom Lenkbewegungen mache.

3. habe ich nach der Probefahrt meinen Händler gefragt. Der meinte dadurch das es eine Luftgabel ist, ist dies normal.


----------



## therealbadboy (1. Mai 2011)

Hi, gut zu wissen das es da noch jemanden gibt..

Bei mir ist es auch so, wenn ich auf dem Grösten Ritzel bin läuft es am besten..

Liegt es evtl an der 30 Gang Schaltung??


----------



## fkal (1. Mai 2011)

1.) Mit dem mittleren Kettenblatt soll man nur die "mittleren" Ritzel der Kassette fahren. Schleift es dennoch, ist der Umwerfer ungenügend eingestellt. 

2.) beim Kurvenfahren verwindet sich die Gabel und dadurch kommt es zu geringfügigem Schleifen der Bremsscheibe an den Belägen. Ganz normal bei Gabeln mit Schnellspanner. 

3.) Das "zischen" der Federgabel kommt nicht von der Luftfederung (links), sondern vom Öl in der Dämpfung (rechts), dass wunderbar schön dürch kleine Öffnungen gepresst wird und dabei ein "zischendes" Geräusch erzeugt. Ist absolut normal.


----------



## therealbadboy (2. Mai 2011)

Die Kette schleift aber nirgeds am Umwerfer.. Diese Schleifgeräusche kommen irgendwo anders her..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_2404 (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in etwa die Gleichen Probleme mit meinen Cube LTD Pro 2011...

1. Aus der Gegend des Umwerfers kommt ein seltsammes Geräusch im mittleren Ritzel

2. Irgendwie klappern die hinteren Bremsbeläge beim Anzug des Bremshebels, als ob zu viel Luft ist und sie gegen die Scheibe locker klopfen....


----------



## js75 (8. Juli 2011)

alex_2404 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe in etwa die Gleichen Probleme mit meinen Cube LTD Pro 2011...
> 
> ...



Hallo, ich habe ein AMS 110SL und das beschriebene Problem habe ich auch beim mittleren Ritzel, allerdings nur sporadisch und es kommt definitv nicht vom Leitblech des Umwerfers. Ich finde es aber nicht so gravierend, da es wie gesagt nur sporadisch auftritt.


----------



## therealbadboy (9. Juli 2011)

Ist schon komisch das viele diese Schleifgeräusche haben... Und es gibt keine Lösung?

Was das "klappern" der Bremse angeht: Kann es sein, das der kleine Stift, der die Bremsbelege hält, etwas locker sitzt, und beim anziehen der Bremse diese Geräusche verursacht?


----------



## peterior (14. Juli 2011)

Hi, ich hatte ein LTD Team 2010 und nun durch Diebstahl desselben ein 2011er.

Beim 2010er mit 27 Gang waren sogut wie keine Schleifgeräusche am Umwerfer, beim neuen ist es mehr geworden (trotz "richtigem" Schalten und richtiger Einstellung), das liegt wohl daran das mit den 10 Ritzeln hinten alle Toleranzen noch kleiner werden. Wenn man sich lange Zeit mit dem Einstellen beschäftigt wird es vielleicht ein wenig besser aber eigendlich ist es nicht darmatisch und sicherlich normal und komplett verschwinden wird es nicht.

Das die Bremsbeläge in Kurven schleifen liegt definitv daran das sich der Rahmen und auch die Federgabel dann leicht verwinden. Bei meinem 2010er mit Formla RX (die nebenbei bei starkem Bremesen laut surrten und leichten Bremesen nervtötend quitschten bis ich weichere Beläge montierte) war das am Hinterrad in kurven so, beim neuen ist es manchmal vorne. Lässt sich vermutlich auch nicht beeinflussen und macht auch nix. Evtl. wenn ich nicht mehr 100Kg wiegen würde würde sich auch der Rahmen nicht mehr so stark biegen 

Das Zischen von Luftgefederten Gabeln ist definitv normal, Zischen von Luftgeferden Reifen dagegen bedenklich. Hoffe denen geholfen zu haben die auch auf diesen schon älteren Thread stossen und grantig sind weil das neu Bike irgendwelche Geräusche von sich gibt. Ganz ohne gehts wohl nicht 

Grüße Klaus


----------



## christoph86 (19. Juli 2011)

Hi.

Ich hab ein Ltd pro 2010 und ebenfalls ein schleifen/knacken bei jeder Umdrehung, wenn die Kette auf dem mittleren Blatt liegt. Der Umwerfer hat aber genug Abstand zur Kette; Verschraubungen sind alle fest. Allerdings hab ich mir das jetzt nochmal ganz genau "in Zeitlupe" angesehn festgestellt, dass das Geräusch genau dann auftritt, wenn die Kette auf die eine Steighilfe am mittleren Blatt aufläuft. 
Schwer zu erklären...  

Kette liegt auf dem mittleren Blatt, man dreht an der Kurbel und von unten nähert sich die besagte Steighilfe der Kette. Wenn die beiden dann aufeinander treffen, liegt der innere Rand der Kette auf oberen Kante der Steighilfe auf und unter Last rutscht die Kette dann ein ganz kleines Stück nach innen, also Richtung Rahmen über die Steighilfe. 

Anders kann ich mir es nicht erklären, zumal es immer genau dann auftritt, wenn diese eine St.hilfe und die Kette sich berühren.


----------



## slang (20. Juli 2011)

Kette verschliessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christoph86 (20. Juli 2011)

Nach 300 km Feldwegdüserei?


----------



## slang (21. Juli 2011)

Dann weiß ich auch nicht,
ich hab die Kurbel gleich gegen ne XT getauscht, und am Stadtrad tut sie ihren Dienst ganz gut, und auch  keine Geräusche.
Diese Billigst-Kurbel fand ich am 2010er Modell eigentlich ne Frechheit.

LG,
slang


----------



## therealbadboy (5. August 2011)

War jetzt bei meiner 1. Inspektion.. Habe denen den Fehler mit dem Kettengeräusch noch einmal versucht zu erklären..

Die meinten, viel zu wenig Öl auf der Kette.. Dann haben sie die Kette richtig geölt, und siehe da... das Geräusch ist weg.. Werde mir jetzt mal Ballistol kaufen. Das soll ja ganz gut sein


----------



## drakohla (25. August 2011)

Und wie ist es so ein paar Wochen später? War es wirklich nur zu wenig Öl? Dann muss ich das bei meiner 1. Inspektion auch mal anmerken.
Bei mir klackerts auch auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt, mein Bike ist gerade eine Woche alt.


----------



## therealbadboy (25. August 2011)

Also ich fahre jetzt nicht so viel Fahrrad,  aber bisher höre ich kein bisschen..


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (25. August 2011)

Bei meinem LTD Team 2011 ist es ähnlich.
Auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt ist der Antriebsstrang lauter.
Der besteht ja auch aus irgendeinem besonderen Metallverbund, soweit ich weiß.
Hier stehts bei einem Onlineshop: "*Mittleres Kettenblatt aus Stahl/Carbon-Verbundwerkstoff für lange Haltbarkeit".*
Könnte meiner Meinung nach daran liegen.

Aber wie therealbadboy schon erwähnte: Nach dem Kette ölen wirds erstmal für ein paar km ruhig. Nur wirds schon weit vor dem "Trockenlaufen" der Kette schon wieder laut.

Generell finde ich auch, dass die neue 10-fach Ausstattung lauter läuft als die alte 9-fach, egal auf welchem Kettenblatt. Wird wohl auch mit an der Kette oder Kasette liegen.

Ich mach mir aber deswegen keine Gedanken - abseits von Asphalt, wo man ein MTB ja meist bewegt, werden die Kettengeräusche ja sowieso übertönt.
Und ansonsten: einfach immer die Kette fetten, wenn sie trocken wird.


----------



## drakohla (25. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Infos.

Gedanken mache ich mir auch keine, ist mir nur aufgefallen.
Und wenn die erste Inspektion schon kostenfrei ist, dann können die sich ja mal drum kümmern


----------

